# Premiere Pro CS4 - MP4



## Spuerlue (14. Juni 2010)

Hey leute,
Ich hab ne kurze Frage:
Ich wollte mich grade daran machen einen kleinen Film zu schneiden.
Die clips habe ich im MP4 Format und ich arbeite mit Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 30Tage version.
Beim importieren der Dateien bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Dateiformat nicht unterstützt". 
Hab allerdings auf einem anderen Rechner schon mit MP4 Dateien arbeiten können.
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann

Danke schonmal für die Antworten

Gruß Spuerlue


----------



## Zinken (14. Juni 2010)

Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass der entsprechende Codec auf diesem System nicht installiert ist, da Mp4 auch nur ein Containerformat ist.
Welcher Codec verwendet wurde, kannst Du z.B. mit GSpot ( http://gspot.headbands.com/ ) herausfinden.
Falls das nicht weiterhilft, kannst Du immer noch die Filme in ein verlustfreies (unkomprimiertes) Format konvertieren, das von Premiere akzeptiert wird.


----------

